# 35mm SLR Lens on a DSLR Body



## MPowerM3 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can it be done?  I have a 35mm SLR Canon Eos Rebel Xs, I also have a Promaster telephoto lens.  I would like to buy a DSLR (I was looking at a Nikon, cant remember the model) camara but would like to know if I can use my telephoto lenses on that camara.  Sorry for the noob question.  TIA

Nick


----------



## duncanp (Mar 19, 2006)

if the lens is  a canon EF fit it will work with any canon DSLR,  any lens used on a DLSR (unless especially made for a DSLR) will work as long it is the right lens fit, all that will change is the focal length as many DSLRs and all current Nikin DSLRs have a focal length conversion rate of around 1.4x - 1.8x. due to the size of their sensor. 


hope this helped

... the lens that fits ur canon would not work with a nikon DSLR i think.


duncan


----------



## MPowerM3 (Mar 19, 2006)

So if I buy a Canon DSLR body, I can use all the lenses I have now?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 19, 2006)

You apparently may have to send some away to get them chipped so the camera recognises thm but after that they should work.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 19, 2006)

MPowerM3 said:
			
		

> So if I buy a Canon DSLR body, I can use all the lenses I have now?



Yes.  There are adapters also I believe for using Canon lenses with other bodies, but you might lose AF and metering.


----------

